
A React Breadcrumb Component Using Compound Components Pattern - gdad-s-river
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9K7el0LTIA&feature=youtu.be
======
gdad-s-river
Making a Reusable React Breadcrumb Component Using Compound Components Pattern
with support for new page requesting anchor tags, as well as client side
routing react-router anchor tags. One an also bring their own Separator
component to give to the breadcrumb component

